# Cooper`s Woodside Abattoir, Crich, October 2008



## goodeavens (Oct 14, 2008)

Woodside Abattoir, Crich, opened in 1976, it belonged to Alan Dakin Ltd. At some point in time between 1976 and when I first worked there in 1997, ownership transferred to Harry Cooper (Butchers) Ltd. As far as I can remember, Cooper`s must have stopped trading sometime around 1999 / 2000. Until fairly recently the bold blue Harry Cooper (Butchers) Ltd sign, on the front of the building, could be seen clearly, at the top of the drive, from the road, it is now well hidden behind trees.








Sale sign found in the grass at the bottom of the drive









View up the drive








Loading bay







Entrance stairs to offices & Staff Only door to Slaughter hall















Switches under the stairs

















Meat Inspectors Office 
once the staff canteen















There is very little left inside the main slaughter hall (no lights!) apart from the legging stand and part of the knocking box, everything else including the rails, were auctioned off. Hatch through to gut room (just to left of centre) gutting stand gone. Next to the hatch is the Passageway through to slaughterman`s mess room 











Cattle legging stand, cattle blood trough behind











What`s left of the cattle knocking box








Pig hall, pig tank gone, pig stun pen on 
the left with pig lairage beyond







On the front yard










Cattle lairage










Ramp to first floor sheep lairage








Central bay of sheep lairage









Sheep race, entrance to stunning pen






Bottom of sheep race, far left and stunning pen door, steps gone, view from inspection area












Part of inspection area & entrance to fridges & loading bay







Loading bay











Lairage man`s cottage, now derelict, to the side of loading bay








Back yard


----------



## and7barton (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, I eat meat, but the sight of those killing rooms has seriously jeopardised my carnivore lifestyle.


----------



## goodeavens (Oct 14, 2008)

*Cooper`s*

I must admit it does look a lot grimmer now than it did when it was up and running


----------



## LiamCH (Oct 14, 2008)

Pity you couldn't photograph the machinary. I must say, it isn't the most pleasant sight though.


----------



## Looloo (Oct 15, 2008)

What's a legging stand and a knocking box? Or do I not want to know?


----------



## urbtography (Oct 15, 2008)

There is something somehow nasty about seeing that lol, i always thought it would take a lot to phase me, but the descriptions of all those stunning pens and blood urghhhh lol. Brilliant write up and pictures


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 15, 2008)

This place has moved me one step closer to giving up meat pies. 

An odd question but did the place smell? You know - from any animal fluids etc? Just curious!


----------



## goodeavens (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Looloo, a legging stand is where the feet are removed and removal of the hide (from the hind legs) begins, then the carcase is transferred from the bleed rail onto the main rail for further processing. A knocking box is the start of the whole process, where humane stunning takes place, I hope that`s not too much information for you, I kept it brief. It really is all done humanely. Cheers, concretegarden

Many thanks for the positive feedback, urbtography . Cheers, concretegarden


----------



## zimbob (Oct 15, 2008)

Mmmmm 'condemned meat'..... 

There's something about these places....


----------



## goodeavens (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi sausage, what smell there is, you soon get used to. It really is all done hygienically. The state of the place now is a world removed from how it was when it was up and running. Cheers, concretegarden


----------



## goodeavens (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi zimbob, 'condemned meat' , is that which is deemed unfit for human consumption. Cheers, concretegarden


----------



## lost (Oct 15, 2008)

I was in a modern but abandoned abattoir earlier in the year, and there was definitely a stench of death about the place...
Put me off eating meat ever again even more.


----------



## goodeavens (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello lost, I must have developed an immunity


----------



## Lucy91 (Oct 15, 2008)

I visited this place with my dad, (concretegarden) found it very interesting


----------



## zimbob (Oct 15, 2008)

concretegarden said:


> Hi zimbob, 'condemned meat' , is that which is deemed unfit for human consumption. Cheers, concretegarden



Yeah, kinda Homer Simpson moment there


----------



## goodeavens (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey, I know how to show the kids a good time, didn`t cost a penny. lol


----------



## timeteamtom (Oct 15, 2008)

concretegarden said:


> Hey, I know how to show the kids a good time, didn`t cost a penny. lol



LOL

Seen slaughter houses on TV really nasty stuff, i used to work on my uncles farm where cattle used to get shipped off to slaughter the poor buggers.  
I do love sunday carvery though!


----------



## Neosea (Oct 15, 2008)

Wonder how many of you have killed, cleaned and then cooked your own food?


----------



## freebird (Oct 15, 2008)

and7barton said:


> Well, I eat meat, but the sight of those killing rooms has seriously jeopardised my carnivore lifestyle.



Same here. I am filled with deep sadness.  Can't believe that it is humane. The animals must have sensed and smelt death as they were herded in. Good report though, I don't think I could ever do an abatoire. The place does look really grim!


----------



## Looloo (Oct 16, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Wonder how many of you have killed, cleaned and then cooked your own food?



I kill all my own vegetables on a daily basis


----------



## Looloo (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh and thanks concretegarden, that's quite interesting as I have very little idea about the whole process. Thanks!


----------



## krela (Oct 16, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Wonder how many of you have killed, cleaned and then cooked your own food?



I have. It always amazes me how people are quite happy to cook and eat it, but totally unwilling to even think about where it comes from, let alone do it themselves.

Unfortunately you can only do it yourself with game these days, all domestic livestock have to be sent to abattoir by law now.


----------



## huggles (Oct 16, 2008)

Eww, eww eww. The place looks rank! 




freebird said:


> Same here. I am filled with deep sadness.  Can't believe that it is humane. The animals must have sensed and smelt death as they were herded in. Good report though, I don't think I could ever do an abatoire. The place does look really grim!



I take it this was an old abattoir. I'm guessing new ones are built to higher standards now. And as concretegarden said it would have looked better when it was in use and being cleaned on a regular basis. I mean, how many derelict buildings do you go into and think "hmm... nice place this. I think I'll sit down and eat my lunch on this soggy rotting floor"? 

It's not just about the building either. It's about how the animals are treated before and after slaughter. It affects the final product so much. Sadly, when you buy your meat you never know if it's come from a good place or one where idiots abuse the animals and have a laugh before/during slaughter.

Without turning this into a meat debate I'll state I do eat it, have seen an abattoir in use and do often think back to where it came from and how it got on my plate. Which doesn't always do a great deal for my appetite at the time!


----------



## and7barton (Oct 16, 2008)

A bit reminiscent of my visit to Auschwitz. The same vile aura to it. Did anyone else get that feeling ?


----------



## freebird (Oct 18, 2008)

Yep!


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice report there mate.


----------



## goodeavens (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks mate


----------



## vanburen (Oct 23, 2008)

In a word,did you kill whilst you were employed there ?


----------



## BigLoada (Oct 23, 2008)

Fantastic! I wish there was one near me, I love it man. Especially the "Hanging Room". Top class


----------



## scrappy (Oct 23, 2008)

great report, i work in an abattoir as a maintenance engineer


----------



## goodeavens (Oct 23, 2008)

scrappy said:


> great report, i work in an abattoir as a maintenance engineer



Thanks mate, that`s interesting. Where do you work ?


----------



## goodeavens (Oct 23, 2008)

Lithium said:


> Fantastic! I wish there was one near me, I love it man. Especially the "Hanging Room". Top class




Thanks for the positive feedback.
Cheers concretegarden


----------



## goodeavens (Oct 23, 2008)

vanburen said:


> In a word,did you kill whilst you were employed there ?



No not me, I`m not a slaughterman, done a bit of most everything else in the meat trade, but not that. Almost did once, but gone too soft in my old age 
Cheers concretegarden


----------



## vanburen (Oct 23, 2008)

Stop it with the "old age" buisness,youve only got a year on me.......


----------



## crashmatt (Oct 31, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Wonder how many of you have killed, cleaned and then cooked your own food?



Many, many times


----------



## Lennye4evo (Dec 6, 2008)

wow!! ive just read through this, what a place we used to have a derelict slaugter house a stones throw away we played in it as kids used to love the place for some strange reason. Really gutted its gone would have made a good report excellent write up mate, i want to know more!!!


----------



## dave (Dec 6, 2008)

I really cant see what the fuss is about i love meat always will when your starving and tucking into your sunday roast its the last thing you think about where its come from well i do anyway and someone somewhere has to prepare it for you so i enjoyed the report good pics and informative.


----------

